# Amplificador Inalambrico



## Otrebor (Sep 28, 2006)

Hola a todos, estube buscando el circuito de un amplificador inalambrico pero no encontre nada que me convenza, si alguna persona me puede dar el esquema de algun amplificador inalambrico. Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Sep 29, 2006)

No se  que le llamas tu amplificador inalambrico pero los que yo conozco usan un emisor de fm que va conectado a la salida de un mezclador y el receptor esta adentro de la caja del bafle con su respectivo preamplificador y amplificador. Lo unico que le conectas al bafle es corriente de 220 volts

Un saludo


----------

